# Vape tricks & Cloud Compilation New Update New Trick



## Nailedit77 (15/2/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/2/16)

Some sick tricks these people have come up with


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/2/16)

Very cool


----------



## kimbo (15/2/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (15/2/16)

Avatar: The last air bender

PS. I tried some tricks; similar to my childhood days of doing karate moves after watching a Bruce Lee movie... let's just say my past karate moves went down a whole lot better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

daaaammmmmnnnnn some freaking awesome tricks hey , me thinks these people practice a lot. I think there are some sa guys that can do some tricks @Juno, was it you on the vapers corner whatsapp group that posted some short trick vids?


----------

